# Whippet X Cocker Spaniel



## Roofaloid (Nov 22, 2013)

Hiya,

I'm looking to find a puppy to bring into the home, and I've fallen in love with some Whippet/ Cocker Spaniel crosses. The problem is I can find very little on the tempraments we'd be likely to expect from this mix: does anyone have any experience? Are the pups more likely to take after either side? Will the Whippet-esque calm be overrun by a spaniel's excitement? Would they be harder to crate train than a straight Whippet? How about walkies- are their needs going to be very different? Any heads up you could give would be really helpful, although I know predicting temperament by breed is no exact science!
Thanks
Em


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I know nothing about whippets but when you take on a cross, they could be either or with traits and temperaments of either or both parents. There is just no way of knowing until you have the pup and he she grows up.

But read up on both crosses and as long as you are aware of both and happy to have a dog with those qualities all good.

BUT find a good breeder.. i have never heard of this cross and it does seem odd to me. ensure the parents have had the relevant health tests, like cockers elbows and eyes for things like pra.


----------



## Roofaloid (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! 

I love both breeds dearly, but I've heard many a thing about a spaniel's tendency towards SA. We had a spaniel when I was little, but he was quite an old gent and there was ALWAYS someone at home, which there wouldn't be now.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a cocker spaniel cross miniature poodle, it took me AGES to find a breeder who health tested both the parents, it was so important to me, there were so many litters just available but i couldnt support someone who didnt do the best for the dogs.

She thankfully seems ok with separation, we can leave her for up to 3-4 hours but rarely do, she is crate trained which helps as she would be destructive otherwise.


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Roofaloid said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I love both breeds dearly, but I've heard many a thing about a spaniel's tendency towards SA. We had a spaniel when I was little, but he was quite an old gent and there was ALWAYS someone at home, which there wouldn't be now.


At the risk of being shot down in flames, I personally believe that there's a lot more SA around in Whippets than most people admit to, as well. It's not something that can be "health tested" for so breeders can always claim it's just come out of the blue and none of their other dogs have it. Plus they're such loving, velcro dogs that it follows logically that this needs management.

So yes if that's something you'd be worried about, tread carefully. It's certainly given me problems, and if i'd had to be out of the house within the first 6 months we'd probably have had to consider rehoming. Maybe you could check out the lifestyle of the parents (ie are they left) and any previous litters?

As the previous poster said, given the various traits of whippets and spaniels you could end up with almost any shape and temperament. If you get lucky, you might get whippet couch potato tendencies with spaniel trainability


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

or you could get one that has SA traits from both the whippet and the spaniel!!

not good. but a chance you take i guess with a cross breed.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I think it really depends. We have a six-month old cocker spaniel and she doesn't have SA. She'll quite happily amuse herself when left for a few hours at at time. Sure, she follows us from room to room when we are home and loves attention, but when we go out, she generally just snoozes or plays with her kong (I've set up a webcam to check she doesn't get agitated!) But she was living in an outdoor kennel with her mum when we got her (her mum was a gundog) so perhaps that has something to dow ith it.

Is there a reason you don't want a pure cocker or pure whippet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

It does depend with a cross as others have mentioned research all you can on both breeds so you have an idea of what to expect. If you go for health tested parents then your going to pay a lot more even for a cross breed but its worth it to support someone who is responsable and cares about the health of the puppies.


I own a cocker spaniel and she is pretty independent she is a show type but does not mind being on her own.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Roofaloid said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm looking to find a puppy to bring into the home, and I've fallen in love with some Whippet/ Cocker Spaniel crosses. The problem is I can find very little on the tempraments we'd be likely to expect from this mix: does anyone have any experience? Are the pups more likely to take after either side? Will the Whippet-esque calm be overrun by a spaniel's excitement? Would they be harder to crate train than a straight Whippet? How about walkies- are their needs going to be very different? Any heads up you could give would be really helpful, although I know predicting temperament by breed is no exact science!
> Thanks
> Em


There is no way of telling any of this I'm afraid. More so when you have two breeds that are nothing alike - a sighthound and a gundog. You are likely to get a bit more predictability when you cross two breeds that share similar traits (such a Lab x Golden Retrievers, like the Guide Dog Association uses) but you are playing roulette otherwise.

Remember that traits vary significantly within breeds, too, especially with Cockers. Cockers vary from very active, driven working types, to the more glamorous and non-worky Show types, right down to the poorly bred, highly strung, nervous backyard bred types. A working bred Cocker is poles apart from it's show counterparts - like different breed almost.

I've never understood the whole "this breed suffers from separation anxiety" thing. Separation anxiety is a learned behaviour, usually caused by the owner in the first place. If the dog starts learning dependency slowly from day one then separation problems are highly unlikely to occur.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

It will probably inherit a more sighthound shape body but as to what traits will come to fore  best to look up both breeds.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

If its the ad ive found online, can only find one on various sites, the mum looks like a working cocker so would be more energetic and possibly highly strung than a show type.

There is no mention of heath tests as well so would definatly find out what they have.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Am not sure why on earth anyone would want to cross these 2 breeds as I can't see what the benefits would be at all conformation or temperament wise!! 
But if you're looking for a mutt then why not try out your local rescue group - after xmas is often the busiest time when unwanted pups get dumped in droves, sight hound mixes are pretty common. I very much doubt you'll find someone crossing these 2 breeds who health tests both, you're more likely to find a byb who is out for a fast buck by producing another fad mongrel with a silly name sadly! 
Temperament wise you could end up with anything at all, it could have the prey drive of the whippet and the energy levels of a spaniel, I hate to think!, so basically anything could come out of that sort of mix!!

As for separation anxiety I think as others have said it is down to training for the most part but I have to say all the whippets I've ever met have been pretty clingy dogs and had fairly nervous temperaments which I would imagine would make them more likely to have sa. We had one stay with us for a while and it ate all the doors when left for 10mins let alone any longer, it was very sweet natured and a lovely pet but a total wuss bag!!!


----------



## Roofaloid (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks so much to everyone- I'm new to the forum and sort of doubted I'd get any response! I called the owner to enquire earlier, and she said that as the dogs are both pets and they haven't bred before she was unsure herself what to expect from them temperament wise at the moment, but they are great with her grandchildren and- well, pretty much your typical bouncy puppies at the moment! Without wanting to sound niave, she sounded very lovely and clearly genuinely cared about the pups which is obviously a very good start. Apparently Mum and Dad are both available for viewing with the pups, so we'll have to see! :wink:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd definitely be careful with these. While she may be a nice woman, that doesn't mean she's a good breeder and I'd be a bit dubious about anyone who breeds two breeds like this "just to see what happens". 

Make sure if you do go through with this that they are health checked, and that doesn't mean that they've seen a vet, it means that the parents have the relevant health certificates for things like PRA. Without being cynical, I really doubt this woman will have done this  and you could be in for heartache and expense in the future by taking an un-healthtested pup.

Also, they are very young puppies so their temperaments and traits might not be fully apparent yet. Most puppies are generally excited and happy to play with people, but it's what they will be like three months down the road when you're at home with them that is the real test. As others have said, prey drive of a whippet and energy and excitement levels of a cocker spaniel, especially if she's bred from a worker, could be very hard to deal with.


----------



## Roofaloid (Nov 22, 2013)

I know- these are all my concerns exactly. I just couldn't bare for it not to work out if we took a little guy into our home. Certainly would make sure all health checks were there- I just felt I needed to play the devil's advocate a little as she really did seem very lovely- I guess I just meant I doubt she meant any malice.
I personally would love to get a straight whippet, but I have to reach a compromise with my Mum! We'll see how it goes =)


----------



## Roofaloid (Nov 22, 2013)

Do the parents need to have had the necessary health checks to be KC registered?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Why the hell someone would want to purposely cross these 2 breeds I have no idea. The prey drive of a whippet and the energy of a cocker could spell problems .Whippets can be stubborn to train and a dog thats is stubborn and hard to train with the energy of a cocker could be a disaster waiting to happen.

I have onwed shown and bred whippets for over 10 years and I have never had 1 that was a problem to crate train. All mine are crate trained as I would normal go to a show with 3/4 dogs and so they would need to be in crates whilst I am in the ring.

As for whippets being calm young whippets can be mad as a box of frogs. Having lost my oldest whippet this week I now have 5 ranging in age from 5 years to 11 years and they cann all have their mad times.

There are no required health tests for whippets and one of the breed clubs did a survey a few years ago and it showed the biggest killer in whippets is old age or accidental deaths but I believe cockers do have quite a few required health tests and if the person has bred this litter just to see what happens I doubt they have bothered with health tests. Remember health tests are completely different than been checked by the vet and being told they are healthy.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Roofaloid said:


> I know- these are all my concerns exactly. I just couldn't bare for it not to work out if we took a little guy into our home. Certainly would make sure all health checks were there- I just felt I needed to play the devil's advocate a little as she really did seem very lovely- I guess I just meant I doubt she meant any malice.
> I personally would love to get a straight whippet, but I have to reach a compromise with my Mum! We'll see how it goes =)


There is a big difference between a 'health check' (checked over by a vet) and actual genetic health testing. According to the breed club website, Cockers being bred from should ideally have a current clear eye certificate, be screened for PRA, Familial Nephropathy and be hip scored. The odds of someone who chucks two random dog breeds together to produce puppies doing this, honestly, are probably extremely slim.

Knowing your dogs health history can save heartache down the line, so it does pay to seek out a responsible breeder.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Roofaloid said:


> Do the parents need to have had the necessary health checks to be KC registered?


No they don't, so them being KC reg isn't an indicator that they are free of hereditary conditions.


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

Roofaloid said:


> Do the parents need to have had the necessary health checks to be KC registered?


Even if the parents are KC registered, these pups can't be because they are cross-bred.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure why someone would choose to do this cross, certainly lurchers(sighthound x)are generally bred with a working purpose in mind. If both parents are available I wonder if its the household dogs. Agree with Alex and consider checking out rescue's is often lots of young lurchers sadly.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I find it quite a bizarre cross, and its not one I have ever encountered. Im surprised anyone can have met enough of this cross to say they know they like it and have chosen to get one. As a whippet owner with friends with cockers, I can only imagine a puppy of this cross will be completely crackers. Spaniels are very good at turning their ears off when they get on a scent, and whippets run kinda quick. I can already picture a youngster that is part both, disappearing at speed, nose to ground, oblivious to the frantic calls of its owner. It seems like a daft, senseless cross if you ask me!


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Roofaloid said:


> I personally would love to get a straight whippet, but I have to reach a compromise with my Mum! We'll see how it goes =)


If you're looking for a cross, there are lots of lurchers in rescue (sighthound crosses, which are sometimes whippet based and sometimes greyhound - you'd be looking for the former) where you'd be helping a dog out and have more idea of temperament before you took it home. There are some wonderful whippet x labs, collies or staffs that i've met in the past; of course there is still the potential with any of these crosses for an unfortunate combination of traits but at least with an adult you can see what you're getting.

As an aside, if it's really a whippet you want, i can't imagine that the cross you're looking at is going to look very "whippety" when they mature - no guarantees, but from what i've seen that very fine, delicate look seems to disappear pretty quickly with outbreeding even with a more "similar" dog like a collie.

Any "breeder" who is selling pups of this kind is basically irresponsible to some degree: they've either screwed up and had an accidental mating (and not done anything about it, there is a "morning after pill" for dogs!) or they're doing it as a daft experiment or for the money. No matter how nice they are and how well they treat the dogs. I don't want to lecture you in any way because i knew none of this before i got my girl, just thought i had to check living conditions and see mum and dad


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Just some of whippet/lurcher rescues about but are often found in general rescues too. combining breeds you & mum may like individually could leave you both disappointed in the result. What are your mum's desires for the new dog?

http:// http://www.scrupleswhippetrescue.com/category/dogs-looking-for-homes/

Greyhound Rescue West of England - Homing and Welfare - Dogs for homing

Lurcher Link :: Index

http:// http://www.southernlurcherrescue.org.uk/needinghomes.php

LURCHER SOS SIGHTHOUND RESCUE - CURRENT HOUNDS FOR ADOPTION

http://www.greyhoundgap.org.uk/ homes more than greyhounds

EGLR Dogs for Adoption
Hounds Needing Homes - Kent Greyhound Rescue


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Please make sure the parents have had the health "TESTS" a check is just a vets once over which tbh means nothing.

Just as a example my cockapoos mum had her hips scored, elbows scored and had her eyes tested by optigen to show she was genetically free of pra which causes blindness.

Having had another dog go blind to what at the time was thought to be pra it is seriously heartbreaking watching them struggle and have to learn life all over again. I would have done anything to fix him but we couldnt. Get copies of the certificates as well. Its hard to find a cross breeder who does tests but they are out there. 

Feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## Roofaloid (Nov 22, 2013)

*sigh* 
I adore the sighthounds (especially Wolfhounds and Deerhounds, but they're so big!), but my Mum finds them "disconcertingly thin" and says that their walk looks painful to her, which don't seem like legitimate reason to me! In all truth I think she just loves spaniels- we had one when I was very young which they bought from a pet shop in Venezuala to save him from being badly treated (poor boy was half starving). He developed serious sight problems later on, so I remember the effects, and it was very very sad. I know she wouldn't want to go throught that with a pup again and neither would I.
My major requirement as far as a pup goes is that he is fairly gentle, as I'm doing therapy for ED recovery at the moment and could really do with a little puppy love  Hence my admiration for whippets/ greyhounds: I've met such gentle ones before, but as I also love lively dogs I feel like it would be well balanced with their energy when it comes to going for runs etc.

Thanks again to everyone for all the advice: finding it a little tricky to get Mum to listen to me on my own, so it's really useful to have some backup =)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Roofaloid said:


> *sigh*
> I adore the sighthounds (especially Wolfhounds and Deerhounds, but they're so big!), but my Mum finds them "disconcertingly thin" and says that their walk looks painful to her, which don't seem like legitimate reason to me! In all truth I think she just loves spaniels- we had one when I was very young which they bought from a pet shop in Venezuala to save him from being badly treated (poor boy was half starving). He developed serious sight problems later on, so I remember the effects, and it was very very sad. I know she wouldn't want to go throught that with a pup again and neither would I.
> My major requirement as far as a pup goes is that he is fairly gentle, as I'm doing therapy for ED recovery at the moment and could really do with a little puppy love  Hence my admiration for whippets/ greyhounds: I've met such gentle ones before, but as I also love lively dogs I feel like it would be well balanced with their energy when it comes to going for runs etc.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for all the advice: finding it a little tricky to get Mum to listen to me on my own, so it's really useful to have some backup =)


If you want a gentle dog then I would definitley go for a pure whippet or many what about an ex racing greyhound there are loads of them in rescue just waiting for a comfy bed to lie on and some to love and cuddle them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like a backyard breeder to me.  Not an obviously sensible mixture of breeds IMO.

If the spaniel who plagues my walks had been half whippet the other day, there is no way the owner could have caught up with it when it ran up to us and it would have been miles away from her in seconds! 

Like others have said, there are hundreds of lurchers, and sighthounds in rescue and many of them are puppies - so you will be able to find a suitable dog there, without lining someone's pockets.


----------



## Bem93 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi! I have a 16 month old male whippet/cocker spaniel in Australia. I got him from a family living on a rural property. The parents were family pets who unintentionally fell pregnant and after a successful litter had a planned one too. 
My dog is amazing! He is endearing, loving and obediant and picks up tricks quite easily (especially with treats!). He s extremely affectionate and loves being around people and is good with kids ( he was introduced to a lot of children as a puppy so this could be why). 
He is very calm indoors and is happy to nap and or follow me around , but also loves running around at high speed when outdoors. From what I can tell, he is a lot like a whippet in personality but isn't timid. 
Compared to a male whippet, he is of similar height, but not quite as skinny and has a smooth coat similar to a whippet but longer and not as fine.

Here's are previous post from another member with the same breed 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/308789-anyones-puppy-doing.html

Feel free to message me me if you wanted to ask anything in particular or see a photo 

Em


----------



## Springett (May 13, 2018)

How did it turn out ?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

Springett said:


> How did it turn out ?


The poster hasn't been on this forum since December 2013.


----------



## Katie Walker (Sep 21, 2019)

Cocker whippet mum here! 
CRAZY with a capital C is this cross breed let me tell you.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

If you want to tell us about your crazy dog, you might like to start your own thread, as this one is 6 yrs old @Katie Walker


----------

